# Średnio na jeża



## Massoud_Jaafari

Cześć,

I know already what *średnia* and *jeż* mean but can you please explaine what "*na jeża*" mean if some one ask mi:

yak sie masz?

and I answer 

Średnio na jeża

Dzięki


----------



## zaffy

'średnio na jeża' means 'so so'

A: How are you feeling? 
B: so so


----------



## Massoud_Jaafari

but why na jeża

how is that connected to jaż?


----------



## Ben Jamin

This expression belongs to slang, so you should be careful to use it only when speaking to your buddies. It is similar in register to "see you later alligator".
The origin of this expression lies in the typical dialogue in a barber shop in the 1950-s:
Barber: what haircut do you want, sir?
Client: "średnio (middle length) na jeża (crew cut).
This haircut name is obsolete now, new and more modern fancy cuts have been invented.
Only The Word "średnio" (so so, not too bad) bears a meaning here.  The last two words are just an ornament.


----------



## grassy

I've never heard this expression before so it seems rare or just out of use.


----------



## Ben Jamin

grassy said:


> I've never heard this expression before so it seems rare or just out of use.


It is old, but not out of use, as Massoud has learned it quite recently.


----------



## Massoud_Jaafari

Dzięki za wasze odpowiedzi


----------



## zaffy

grassy said:


> I've never heard this expression before so it seems rare or just out of use.



Frequently used here in Malopolska.


----------



## grassy

zaffy said:


> Frequently used here in Malopolska.



Muszę chyba częściej wychodzić na pole.


----------



## Massoud_Jaafari

grassy said:


> na pole


Cześć grassy,
I think you are refering to Malopolska as you say going often "na pole"?


----------



## sunnyweather

'Na pole' is an expression used in the region of Poland called Małopolska when you mean 'go out to play, e.g. on the yard' (as a kid). In northern Poland they say 'iść na dwór' 'iść na podwórko'. It's a regional thing. However, if you say 'na pole' it can also refer to a farmer who goes out to work on a field and this term is used this way all over Poland.

The way grassy used 'na pole' was probably aimed as a kind of word play. On the other hand, 'dwór' is a court or a yard.


----------

